# Saturday evening popper session



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thinking of a popper session targetting bream and whiting on Saturday evening (30/12), say from 7-10pm. Not sure where, maybe Hen & Chicken Bay or Iron Cove or Lane Cove River or ...

Anyone else interested? If so, any preference on location? Will consider other than the Parramatta too - might even get something to eat then.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

How about Hen & Chicken Bay? I'll be launching next to the ramp at the end of Reginald St, Wareemba. Can park on the street. Puts us straight onto some flats that have produced bream, whiting and flathead in the past.

Seabreeze is currently showing a 10kt easterly, but who knows what it will be.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave, 40 years ago used to live on Wymston Pde [between Irene and Reginald] and got great results with squirt worms besting all other baits.

Any SP in that vein should still be good, will follow with interest from a nostalgia point of view

Had eytie trawlers working every night in those days


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Guys, it looks like we have thunderstorms rolling in again. Would be irresponsible to go out with graphite rods, not to mention the pointlessness of fishing in such heavy rain.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Hmm, doesn't seem to be coming east at all. BoM is saying "A few showers and the chance of a thunderstorm, mainly in the west. Light to moderate east to northeast winds". What do you think?


----------

